# Schlammschlacht in der Warez-Szene



## Newsfeed (16 August 2010)

Die Betreiber von zwei großen deutschsprachigen Warez-Foren haben sich offenbar gegenseitig gehackt und erpressten sich mit der Veröffentlichung von Nutzerdaten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

